# Can't show puppy?



## Puppy79 (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm about to get a new Maltese puppy, and our breeder sent us a contract that says we cannot show the dog and must have it neutered. Why would she put that in the contract? Have others had to sign a contract like this? Her dogs are show dogs.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes, I signed a contract when I bought Mercedes. I had to have her spayed, she was sold as a pet:thumbsup:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

A perfectly normal contract. No breeder wants someone who hasn't a clue about breeding to breed their dogs. Show wise, if the dog was of a really good show quality the breeder would keep the dog and show it, or arrange for it to be shown or sold as a show dog at a large premium. They wouldn't want one of their Pet quality dogs to besmirch their reputation. Very few of the dogs produced by a show breeder are actually show quality.


----------



## Puppy79 (Apr 4, 2012)

Both of you have beautiful dogs! I guess that does make sense - I was just surprised to see that in the contract. We hadn't discussed not being able to show the dog.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

There have been instances where some breeders will change the AKC status to show the dog. It really depends on the quality of the dog, wether it could be shown, and the relationship that you have with the breeder. Is she someone who would be willing to mentor you? It is a huge undertaking, and there are too many people who show a dog just to be able to breed puppies for sale purposes. They don't really have bettering the breed in mind. All dogs from show breeders have these contracts. As a matter of fact, mine came to me already neutered and spayed by the breeder. They are beautiful pet dogs. But not show quality. She holds all of her dogs usually until at least 6 months to make that call.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Is showing something you might be interested in doing at some point? 

I have owned Maltese for 20 years. I never thought I would ever show mine, but after my first beloved Maltese died in 2007, I bought a boy as show potential thinking I might try it and see how it went. Of course, I got hooked. I have finished 3 of my dogs since then (one in each of the last three years). I also, am working on finishing my first bred-by girl from my first litter. 

If you think you might be interested in showing, you should come to some shows and see what it is all about. I see you live in DC. I live in Maryland, but do shows around the region. There is one coming up in Mannassas VA in mid-may. It would be a good one for you to come out to if you want to learn more about the show world.

As for the contract, that is something I would expect to see in nearly every show breeder's contract. Essentially, if a dog is sold as a pet it is not meant to be bred. The dog would have to be neutered per the contract. I would say that is a sign of an ethical breeder who cares about their lines and making sure that their dogs are not sold off to puppy mills or other unsavory places in the name of someone making a few dollars. Also, most reputable breeders do not want their reputation smeared by seeing their kennel name on dogs of inferior quality. If you did want to show, you would be under a different sort of contract which would establish that you must show and finish the dog before he was bred and that you breed him to only pure-bred females of sufficient quality. Many show breeders would restrict that to females that you own. 

As others have also said, most breeders would not want a dog they decided was not show quality in the ring with their name listed as the breeder. That would not represent their lines and the kennel well since what is shown should be as close to the standard as possible.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

That is standard for a pet puppy - why would the breeder want a dog they bred to be shown/bred from when they didn't consider it show quality.

Carina posted some great advice for you


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Most likely, you will be given 'limited' AKC registration with this puppy so you wouldn't be able to show him anyway. 

This is from the American Maltese Association Code of Ethics that all members are required to sign

_10. I will provide limited registration on puppies sold as pets or have signed spay-neuter agreements. If AKC papers are not received at the time of the sale, I will provide written information on the puppy’s sire, dam and date of birth._

As others have said, if you are interested in showing, let your breeder know and maybe something can be worked out. Your puppy might be show quality but is being sold as a pet. This happens often, especially with males because a breeder only wants to keep so many males. 

I know it a little shocking when you first see that and you aren't familiar with how things are done with responsible breeders (I had the same thoughts when I got my first maltese pet and I knew nothing) but it really is to protect the breed. A show potential puppy will be more expensive and you would be under a show contract, not a pet contract. My first maltese pet, Lucy, sparked my maltese obsession and I thought I might want to show her. There were hoops I had to jump through but I did not find them unreasonable since I was a very new maltese owner who was being entrusted with someone elses hard work. Lucy was a show quality pet but I eventually wound up having her spayed so she was never shown in the breed ring. She is now 6 years old and my 13 year old daughter shows her in Junior showmanship (where they can be on limited AKC registration and spayed/neutered) They do pretty well and have shown together for 4.5 years now. 












here is a picture of them last weekend in Juniors. 

If your breeder is not willing to sell you a show puppy and you really want to show, don't give up! And as Carina says, go to the shows and meet breeders and watch and express interest. 

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions about getting into showing!


----------



## Puppy79 (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow Lucy is so beautiful! My breeder told us our puppy is probably show quality, and did offer it when we went to visit, but I honestly just think I want a pet (spoiled, but well behaved pet) for now, and really do want to neuter him, so not sure if showing is in the cards right now. I assume if you show your Maltese he cannot be neutered? However, I will keep this advice for the future if I ever get a house big enough to possibly have a couple Maltese. Thank you all for advising me on why we'd have this contract!


----------

